# Holsters for Taurus PT 24/7 pro



## texasflood51 (May 23, 2009)

Just bought my new 24/7 and was wondering what the best holster for it would be. I'm looking for a hip holster for when I'm at the range and an inside the pant holster for when I get my CHL. Please advise


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

texasflood51 said:


> Just bought my new 24/7 and was wondering what the best holster for it would be. I'm looking for a hip holster for when I'm at the range and an inside the pant holster for when I get my CHL. Please advise


Welome to the forum.

I don't know what the "best" holster would be, but I'll throw you a few suggestions that I recently considered.

Galco makes several for that gun. See http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG2.asp

If you like plastic better than leather, Fobus might be of interest: http://www.fobusholster.com/catalog/Holsters-1-1.html

Here's what I just got for my PT111: http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Split_Decision/split_decision.html

The Crossbreed SuperTuck is another good one worth looking at: http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html

These certainly aren't all of them, but they might be something to chew on 'till you get some more suggestions. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

There are several possibilities for holsters. Do an Internet search for holsters for 24/ 7 Pro. Just a few to get started:
Fobus (Plastic, not leather)
Galco
Safariland
UncleMikes
just to name a few.
It all depends upon budget, what type of material you are looking for and how you want to wear it. Inside waistband, on a belt, paddle style, shoulder holster, etc.


----------

